# black stripe labs



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a couple female labs that have horizontal black stripe, didn't show until they were 2", I raised them after being spit. Do you think it was a bad batch. I have others that look great, no bars and clean deep yellow. What would cause the black bar to show up?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never noticed horizontal black stripes on good quality yellow labs. There can often be a sooty or blotchy appearance due to stress.

Is there any chance of cross-breeding in this tank that could explain the appearance of the stripes?


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Its possible I do have zebra in the tank. Or could it be a bad strain, from the same batch I have beautiful females and males, it was only 3-4 out 15 or so. :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would not want to keep any lab or zebra fry spit in a tank where there was both a lab and and zebra in that tank. I'd isolate all the "possible hybrid" fry in a separate tank and let the moms spit in the tank for their lifetimes.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

My dominate male just to get a very faint horizontal black stripe when he was trying to breed. But that was the only time I noticed it


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's the problem with judging "quality" labs...you don't see the issues until they are mature and then usually on the males.


----------

